# Prime Video won't work on Edge



## Kurt ONeill (Nov 17, 2019)

I tried to login to Prime Video tonight and it just comes back to the TIVO screen. I can't get VUDU or Prime tonight.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

prime Video is working fine on my Edge. To be honest though I never use the app on the edge as it is a better app on any other device


----------

